# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  مرحبا فيكم---- أحبتي

## حلم رائع

حبيت اسلم عليكم وإنشاء الله  استفيد منكم 

تحياتي لكل الاعضاء وتحياتي للإدارة


حلم رائع ينظم اليكم(13)

رحبو فيني يالله

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

اهلااا وسهلااا بيك خيو معنا بالمنتدى .. 

انشااء الله تفيد وتستفيد .. 


حيااك.. 
فــروته..

----------


## القلب المكسور

هلا والله فيك اخوي حلم رائع في شبكة الناصرة الحبيبه والجميله والا منوره باعضائه المميزين 

ونحرص  بتوجودك معانا  اخي الكريم 

في شبكة الناصرة التي اتمنى من الله ان نالت وحازت على اعجابكم ورضاكم 

وانشاء الله  تفيد وتستفيد 

ومرحبا بك مرة اخرى

تحياتي لك 
المراقب العام

----------


## شجن

هلا وغلا بك

منور المنتدى بوجودك

اهلين وسهلين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

*الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته
لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت
واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي
وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً
اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم

أهــــــــــــــــــلا ً وسهــــــــــــــــلا 

اسمح لي بأن أحييك .. وأرحب بك

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامك لعائلتنا المتواضعة 

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا 

((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لك .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة 

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء 
هذا المنتدى السامي

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمك

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعرك ومواضيعك

وآرائك الشخصية 

التي سنشاركك الطرح والإبداع فيها 

مع خالص دعواي لك بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد

بك أخ ... غالي
وأشكر لك اختيارك هذا المنتدى
الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً
وفي ختامي 
لك مني كل التقدير والاحترام 
تقبل شكري وتقديري

ووردي ووردتي
وفنجال قهوتي ترحيباً بك

دعواتي لك بالتوفيق
اخوك :شبكة الناصرة*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

اهلا وسهلا  بك معنى ضيف  واخ عزيز وغالي على قلوبنا جميعا في  هذا المكان الذي  نتمنى ان يكون قد نال  على رضاكم ونتمنى ان نرى مشاركتكم معنا ويسعدني  ويشرفني  انضمام اخ عزيز مثلك معنا في  طاقم المنتدى الذي  يتشرف بمروركم الكريم عليه ونتمنى ان تطيب  لك الاقامه معنا 
 مع تحياتي 
 أمير العاشقين

----------


## بيسان

اهلا بك

----------


## BaTi(^_^)GooL

أهلا وسهلا بك بيننا في المنتدى الرائع

----------


## غدير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وال محمد
وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته




يا مرحبا بيك أخويي حلم رائع
وان شاء الله اتفيد وتستفيد 
ولاتحرمنا من جديدك

----------


## ساريه

ســــــــــــــــــــــــــاريه

----------


## عاشق الحرية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد

و عليكم السلام

مساء الخير يا حلم

أشرقة الشمس بقدومك إلى شبكة الناصرة

و زغردت العصفير بألحان ترحب بقدومك

[IMG]http://alghazy.***********/طيور%20تحمل%20ورد.gif[/IMG]

و ننتظر بصمات خط القلم الجوهري 

و شكراً مع

تحيات عاشق الحرية

----------


## Taka



----------


## .:روح وريحان:.



----------


## كبرياء



----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

اهلاً وسهلاً 

حلم رائع 



أختك ؛بسمة ؛؛

----------


## الأمل البعيد

*أهلا بك* *أخي .. والمنتدى وأهله تشرفوا بوجودك بينهم* 
*فأهلا بك يا من تجمل*
* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية* 
*بمقدمه*
*وانتشرت رائحة العود في* *أرجائه*


*تحياااااتي*


* الأمل البعيد*

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

[IMG]http://futaim.***********/images/bearwelcome.gif[/IMG]


مرحباً بك اخي الفاضل:-

..*.. حلم رائع..*..


بعدد سقوط قطرات الندى على الزهر ...

وبعددالنجوم اللامعه في السماء ...

وتخلل أشعة الشمس بين أورق الأشجار ...

وتلاطم أمواج البحر بصخور ...

أهلاً وسهلاً بك...


:.* شبكة الناصرة الثقافية*.:




بعبير الورد نحييك وبهذاالحضور ...

بخطوط القلم نزين لك أرق ترحيب ...

وبرائحة العود والمحبة ننتظر أبداع القلم الرائع ...

مع تمنياتي لكما بقضاء وقت ممتع معنا هنا ...



أختكم

»؛°.. سحر القوافي ..°؛«

----------


## Love Rafael



----------


## شذى الزهراء



----------


## القلب المرح

[IMG]http://heart3hot.***********/5221.gif[/IMG]

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*ياهلا فيك اخوي*
*يسعدنا انضمامك لأسرتنا المتواضعه...*
*بأنتظار أبداع ماتخطه يدكـ...*
*...تـحـيـاتـيـ...*

----------


## أحلى بنوته..,

أهلاً وسهلاً بأخي:
"¨°°o°°¨]§[° حلم رائع°]§[¨°°o°°¨"
أسعدنا تواجدك بيننا على أمل أن تستمتع وتستفيد 
وننتظر مشاركاتك وتفاعلك فمرحباً بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك 
ونسأل الله لك التوفيق والنجاح والتميز

----------

